# Six Day Creation - Theistic Evolution debate



## AV1611 (Jun 15, 2007)

The _*Chester Diocesan Evangelical Fellowship *_held a debate entitled "The Mechanism of Creation" at St Johns last week. It can be downloaded here: http://www.stjohns.f2s.com/mp3s/070605def.mp3 or here www.stjohnshartford.org/downloads.html


----------

